# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [AEG] Πρόβλημα με το ένα μάτι από το πλατό  κεραμικής εστίας  AEG

## panosmin

Γεια σας και από εμένα έχω ένα πρόβλημα με το ένα μάτι από το πλατό της κεραμικής εστίας (είναι διαιρούμενη από τον φούρνο) το οποίο ενώ με το πλήκτρο επαφής ανεβάζει διαβαθμίσεις κάνοντας και τον χαρακτηριστικό ήχο μπιπ δεν ανάβει η αντίσταση ούτε κάνει κανένα θόρυβο πριν γίνει αυτό άναβε μάλλον υπερβολικά και ζεμάτιζε η γύρο περιοχή της κεραμικής αλλά έκλεινε κανονικά  , λέτε να είναι πρόβλημα θερμοστάτη να επιχειρήσω να την ανοίξω καθότι δεν είμαι άσχετος αλλά δεν έχω ασχοληθεί καθόλου με κουζίνες το μοντέλο είναι  AEG o4a  η ανοίγοντας την βρεθώ σε μεγαλύτερη περιπέτεια??εμπειρικά πάντα τι φαίνεται από την περιγραφή που κάνω?? 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των πρότερων.  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχει καεί η αντίσταση του ματιού. Κλείσε την παροχή ρεύματος, άνοιξε το καπάκι της συσκευής και δες με το μάτι την αντίσταση του ματιού, κάπου πρέπει να είναι κομμένη.

----------


## panosmin

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση αυτή την εβδομάδα θα την ανοίξω να δω τι παίζει σε περίπτωση που δω κομμένη αντίσταση μπορώ να την ενώσω και πως καμία πατέντα υπάρχει?? ειδάλλως πάω για αντίσταση καινούργια .

----------


## FILMAN

Τι να σου πω, εγώ όσες φορές το επιχείρησα δεν είχε μακροζωία. Ένωνα τα κομμάτια με κλέμες οι οποίες μετά από μερικές εβδομάδες διαλυόντουσαν στην κυριολεξία.

----------

